# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  How do the businesses in Negril determine their exchange rates?

## HarryS

I exchange money and use $J when in Negril, but have noticed that when spending USD businesses typically cut 10% or more from the actual exchange rate when making the conversion.  Some more than that.  How do they determine what rate to give?

For example, we had lunch at Chicken Lavish.  Food was great!  But the menu was strange... I wish I took a picture... prices were listed in both $J and US and it made no sense.  I don't remember exact specific items and prices, but there were items listed with identical prices in $J, but different in USD!  Why would two different items, both priced the same, convert to different prices in USD?

I know this is one of those places that everyone here speaks so highly of, so why has no one ever mentioned this?

Another thought is, so many tourists pay in USD, so why can't they give change back in USD?  The only reason I can think is so they can profit on the exchange rate.

I've also noticed that when at bars if I try to use large bills to pay for things (and I find it hard to consider $1000 J a large bill, it's a little more than ten bucks) they sometimes have to run all over to get change, even though I've seen people pay them in smaller bills.  Are they trying to rip me off?  Hope I forget my change altogether?  I forget where we were, but I paid for a couple Red Stripes with $100's, then ordered another and paid with a $1000.  He had to leave to get change.  What did he do with the $800 I had given him over the past hour?

----------


## Big_frank

Foreign currency is accepted as a courtesy in Jamaica and some other countries. I don't expect to have my Canadian dollars accepted in the U.S.A., so I use American dollars. As far as  small Negril businesses having that much U.S. money on hand to give you change in U.S. dollars?....not happening.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

To add to the response.  The currency value fluctuates daily.  Last may, the exchange rate was 88 or 89.  Now it's about 100-1.  So I would guess reprinting the menues daily isn't an option.


Also, when they buy and sell money at the exchange.  The exchange takes as percentage, it's not free to make the exchange.  So why should they pay the fee, when they are offering the convenience of accepting foreign currency?

----------


## 541lion

With my trip coming up soon I've been watching the exchange rate pretty much daily .. It almost hit 100. Now we're at 98.. It's always changing

----------


## HarryS

I'm saying that I sit at the bar, watch them accept lots of $1's and $5's, but when given a $10 they return the change in $J.  They definitely could have given change in USD, but don't.

Here's the menu from the Chicken Lavish website so you can see what I mean.  This is identical to the menu they were using two weeks ago.



A Heineken is $200J or $3 US, rum punch is also $200J, but it costs $3.50 US?  3 pcs of chicken $550J and $8 US, pork chops are also $550J but $7.50 US?  You can see examples like that all over the menu.  Not to mention that rum punch is an exchange rate of 57-1.  These menus haven't been reprinted in years.  I guess the lesson here is to pay in $J!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Yes.  Pay in J. lol.

----------


## Toban

I see where your'e coming from HarryS.  It makes no sense at all.  It definitely has nothing to do with fluctuating dollar or "courtesy".  In Mexico the give change back in US dollars when you use US dollars or Pesos, whatever they have instead of running to find change.  I guess the answer has to come from the person who drew up the menu.  As for the running around for change, I think when they get too much cash they give it over to the person in charge for safe keeping.  Just my opinion.

----------


## goldilocks

Establishments are allowed to set their own exchange rates....

----------


## ohliz

I use J$ everywhere but will make especially sure to use it at Chicken Lavish next time I'm in Negril - their prices in J are fantastic!

Indeed every restaurant/bar can set its own exchange rate because the official currency of Jamaica is the JA$ and using anything else means your rate will vary according to the whim of the seller, meaning the business you are dealing with.

Just exchange to J and avoid all the hassle.

----------


## HarryS

> Establishments are allowed to set their own exchange rates....


Sure, they are "allowed" to, but does that make it right?  Does it make it fair?  

It feels like every time something that isn't all sunshine is mentioned, people like to point out things like this.  Just because people CAN do something doesn't mean they SHOULD.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Can you pay with JA at your local eatery?

----------


## goldilocks

"Sure, they are "allowed" to, but does that make it right? Does it make it fair?" 

Well, any business person with good sense would keep their exchange rate pretty close to the going rate.  But visitors should know that businesses have that ability.  

As far as sunshine and Irie - my rose colored glasses were abandoned sometime around 1984, but I love Jamaica, laugh with Jamaica, cry with Jamaica and pray for Jamaica still!

----------


## HarryS

> Can you pay with JA at your local eatery?


Another Negril apologist?

That's not the point, and you know it.  The USD is widely accepted in many places all over the world because there are lots of American tourists carrying them.  If there was a need for business owners to accept $J where I live, they would.  But since there is absolutely zero demand, it doesn't happen.

I have travelled to Mexico many times, used USD, and most businesses don't play these games with the exchange rates.  They also give change in USD when asked.  I have spent time all over the Caribbean and not come across this.

----------


## HarryS

> "Sure, they are "allowed" to, but does that make it right? Does it make it fair?" 
> 
> Well, any business person with good sense would keep their exchange rate pretty close to the going rate.  But visitors should know that businesses have that ability.  
> 
> As far as sunshine and Irie - my rose colored glasses were abandoned sometime around 1984, but I love Jamaica, laugh with Jamaica, cry with Jamaica and pray for Jamaica still!


Then a lot of business people in Negril don't have good business sense, or assume that since the tourists keep coming they can keep on doing what they do... I know I go back again and again, and remember the places that treat me well and those that don't.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Another Negril apologist?
> 
> That's not the point, and you know it.  The USD is widely accepted in many places all over the world because there are lots of American tourists carrying them.  If there was a need for business owners to accept $J where I live, they would.  But since there is absolutely zero demand, it doesn't happen.
> 
> I have travelled to Mexico many times, used USD, and most businesses don't play these games with the exchange rates.  They also give change in USD when asked.  I have spent time all over the Caribbean and not come across this.


I'm not a "Negril Apologist".  It just seems to me like you are making mountain out of a mole hill.  Perhaps you should pick another vacation desitnation?  I personally learned the first time I stepped foot on the Island, that it was easier and more cost effective to exchange money at the Cambio and use the local currency.  Your ability to use USD in Mexico or elsewhere more easily, is completely irrelevant.

----------


## ohliz

> Just because people CAN do something doesn't mean they SHOULD.


What people SHOULD do, is use the official currency of the country they are visiting.

----------


## Patricia

> What people SHOULD do, is use the official currency of the country they are visiting.


Absolutely ~~~

----------


## dave

> What people SHOULD do, is use the official currency of the country they are visiting.


Ditto  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sparky

it amuses me to play the fool when going to a new establishment. i know the current exchange rate and so do they. if they choose to rip me off over a dollar or two then i just consider it a cheap way of finding out the character of who im dealing with.

----------


## Mike_D

Jamaicans use Jamaican currency when they purchase things, and outside of the tourist areas USD is often not used at all. Although it is a convenience for a tourist to be able to use US currency, it is a hassle for Jamaicans to receive it. They have to convert it to JA dollars before they can spent it at home. Therefore, most businesses will charge you for that hassle. You would never get anywhere close to the actual exchange rate at a money exchange place in the US or Canada, so I wouldn't expect to get a good rate at a business in Jamaica. It is well known that cambios and ATM machines provide the best exchange rate, and by using them you will get more for your money.

This reminds of the time I saw a tourist stop at the cambio at Sangster Airport with a puzzled look on his face. There was a brisk business at the counter this day, as even I stopped to exchange a few bucks to get me through a stop at the jerk chicken stand. Wondering what everyone was doing, this guy asked the lady at the counter what the cambio was for. The lady responded, "for exchanging money". The guy then asked, "For exchanging what? Euros to US dollars?" The lady behind the counter said,  "No, for exchanging whatever you have into Jamaican dollars". It appeared that this guy had no idea that Jamaica even had its own currency. It looked like he was staying at an AI, so he probably didn't have to spend any cash on this trip anyway.

----------


## mdsn

There are also a lot of Germans and Russians who visit Negril, should the local bar also have euro's and rubles? Exchange at the cambio, use $J. If you like Mexico because they cater to your preferred currency then go there.
I am not sure how one can spend anytime in Negril, see the reality of their world and then actually expect them to be like or compare them to American business.
You are in their country, its best to use their rules. If you do not like those rules or if you can figure them out...maybe its not the place to go

----------


## HarryS

Some do not want to get the point I am making and are twisting words around... Where did I make direct comparisons to US businesses?  Nowhere did I say I prefer to use USD... I already said I use $J so it's not MY problem.  It's others problem, and I've noticed it.  Responses of "if you don't like it, don't go" are borderline hostile, don't add to the discussion and I think it's best if I let this go.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Some do not want to get the point I am making and are twisting words around... Where did I make direct comparisons to US businesses?  Nowhere did I say I prefer to use USD... I already said I use $J so it's not MY problem.  It's others problem, and I've noticed it.  Responses of "if you don't like it, don't go" are borderline hostile, don't add to the discussion and I think it's best if I let this go.


"Another Negril apologist" ... I think you're the one who attempted to bring this down into the gutter.

----------


## Nick

The exchange rate varies daily.  It is best to convert your money.  And as far as change goes...I have been traveling to Jamaica for almost 45 years and I have learned two things...#1. Don't shake your head up and down and smile if you don't understand fully what is being spoken to you and  #2.  Nobody has change.

----------


## Toban

And #3 Nick You are still missing HarryS's point. You didn't finish reading his post.

----------


## Toban

> There are also a lot of Germans and Russians who visit Negril, should the local bar also have euro's and rubles? Exchange at the cambio, use $J. If you like Mexico because they cater to your preferred currency then go there.
> I am not sure how one can spend anytime in Negril, see the reality of their world and then actually expect them to be like or compare them to American business.
> You are in their country, its best to use their rules. If you do not like those rules or if you can figure them out...maybe its not the place to go


It has nothing to do with Germans, Russians,Americans, or Canadians.  It is just currency.  The US dollar is traded and compared to all other currency all over the world. Yes it is better to use local currency but I guess you too did not read the entire post from HarryS, so you are missing the point.  It also has nothing to do about rules because there aren't any. Thats my point, and i'm sticking to it.

----------


## Fred Stripe

*I do all my transactions with the original Jamaican pirates currency,piece's of eight.*

----------


## Lorax2

I like to use Jamaican currency...it's easier, I don't have to convert in my head all the time (sometimes a little fuzzy) :-)
and I love handing over a couple hundred U.S. and getting back a stack that I can't fit into my pocket....

----------


## Marko

guess mi one of the ones that know you are suppose to use the currency of the country you are in.....lol
mi can't remember the last time mi used US dollars in Jamaica......ummmmm.....probably 1984...lol
some people have such a hard time getting out of the North American mindset when in paradise.....lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Rob

> ...you too did not read the entire post from HarryS, so you are missing the point.  It also has nothing to do about rules because there aren't any. Thats my point, and i'm sticking to it.


Actually there is a rule - the only official required currency to be accepted at any business establishment in Jamaica is the Jamaica dollar. A business can base its price on the US$ (or any other currencies if it wants) but the only official currency of Jamaica is the Jamaican $. If they base their prices on the US$, you are not required to pay in US$ - they must accept Jamaican dollars as well. They cannot refuse Jamaican dollars. That is against the law.

If a business accepts other currencies it is done purely as a convenience to the consumer. And they are entitled to charge whatever exchange rate that they wish since it is not the legally accepted currency, the Jamaican dollar. They are even entitled to refuse payment in any currency other than the Jamaican dollar, but most accept US$, some the CA$ and even a few the British Pound.

From a business accounting standpoint, this can be a major hassle and does require additional time for the accountant - which is often paid for by the various exchange rates. As a side note, when a business bases their prices in US$, a high exchange rate (say 99 to 1) would encourage payment in us$. While a lower exchange rate (say 90 to 1) encourages payment in ja$ - and also gives the locals a bit of a break on the cost since they normally only use the ja$. Some might call it the "local discount".

But just as cambio and bank exchange rates vary, you will find the exchange rate at various businesses can range widely. If you go to 5 different cambios and/or banks, you will find 5 different rates. It is capitalism at its roots. 

On your next trip, just check the exchange rate at the cambio at the airport before you leave the building (dont exchange money there). Then compare that rate to any of the cambios in Negril. You will be very glad you change your money in Negril and not at the airport....

----------


## Toban

Well said Rob.  I always use the cambios, and the bank to withdraw J's converted from my Canadian account.  Using local currency always wins both ways. But there is no rule that says you can't use another currency, as long as they accept it and you accept the rate.  Sometimes it is convenient for us if we are low on J's and we want that item.  That is all I was trying to say.

----------


## Lady Jane

I worked in Grand Cayman. The Caymanian dollar was worth more than US and still is. Although we accepted US cash we gave a change in Caymanian. The store in which I worked sold thousands, and thousands of dollars/day ( high end jewellery and cosmetics). There was plenty of US coming in but none going out in change

----------


## Luvsdaislands

HarryS...I TOTALLY understand your post and I think folks took it WAY off with SOME comments!!  I also agree with Rob's comments.  

Harry, me and some of my travel mates have also wondered WHY DOES IT TAKE SO LONG TO GET MY CHANGE?? My only answer is that it's JAMAICA and everything moves slower there.

WHY DON'T THEY EVER HAVE CHANGE FOR LARGER BILLS WHEN YOU JUST SAW OTHERS GIVE SMALLER BILLS?  My answer is that depending on the flow of business they may have given others that change OR they may want to hold on to the small bills to pay their employees or maybe the employees might need the change for catching taxi's.  

WHY CAN'T I GET THE SAME EXCHANGE RATE AT LOCAL BUSINESSES THAT I GET AT THE CAMBIO?  I think Rob explain that perfectly...basically it's a convience fee as I see it.  And frankly they need to make extra money however they can so if charging you extra for using other than JA currency can get them an extra 2 or 3 in their pocket and it's not law saying that they can't they have a right too.  Look at it this way they might have to take a trip to the cambio or bank that they wouldn't normally have to do to exchange the money to theirs...just like an American business would have to do in that case.  

IF I PAY IN US WHY DO I GET JA BACK IN CHANGE? My answer is this...not everyone pays in U.S. so they might not have enough U.S. money to give back in change since their official currency is JA and that's what they are REQUIRED to have.  

One Luv
Luvs

----------


## lathomas

Harry S
they will take this thread down next ..the info about the bar crawls and the scams..is closed now....
sorry the information that is true can not be posted

----------


## hey_mon

> Harry S
> they will take this thread down next ..the info about the bar crawls and the scams..is closed now....
> sorry the information that is true can not be posted


This board is a great place to share information, experiences, trip reports, pictures and opinions, but when the thread disintegrates it will be taken down.  People who are regulars on this board are truly in love with Negril, myself included.  It grabbed my heart in 1982 and has held it tight ever since.  Not every experience has been truly positive, but like all mistakes it taught me well.  I have seen a lot of change in Negril in this time, mostly very positive.  Is there room for improvement?  Always.  Will it ever be perfect?  Never, but what is?l I think it is the next best thing to paradise, but that is my opinion and I am entitled to it.  If I see a need for improvement it is my hope that it will come in my next trip or the one after.  What I do see is a genuine love for Negril in this community and on this board, some awesome trip reports and breathtaking photos that I feel privileged to be able to view on a cold winter night in Winnipeg.  I have visited some bars and restaurants because people were gracious enough to share their reviews, and have avoided some for the same reason.  And many thanks for Rob and his good judgement in maintaining this site, providing live feeds nightly, and knowing when a thread has come to its end and closing it before things get personal.  This is not the place for this.  

Peace and Respect, and as a wise Rasta taught me....Each one teach one

----------


## Toban

Nicely put.  Let it now rest, and we can have  new discussions.

----------

